# Trans cows you think will detransition?



## PT 522 (May 8, 2019)

Inb4 "all of them" but which trans people on here could you see with regret 2-20 years down the line?

I'd honestly put my money on Blaire White. Her past with sexual assault is a red flag so big that China is jealous.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 8, 2019)

Donald Trump


----------



## Positron (May 8, 2019)

Always bet "suicide" before "detransition".


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 8, 2019)

Positron said:


> Always bet "suicide" before "detransition".


For real.
You can’t un-snip that cock.


----------



## PT 522 (May 8, 2019)

Positron said:


> Always bet "suicide" before "detransition".


Got me there. To admit you were ever wrong requires a non-narc brain.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 8, 2019)

I'd say ADF, but he was never trans to begin with and never made any steps to actually transition (at least until he got the crotch wound last year) and I will be honest, he'll probably "detransition" and then commit suicide a little while afterwards, assuming he doesn't die from sepsis or his own stupidity before then

A more sincere guess would probably be Hope Chapman or Timothy Whitbeck.

The former would probably do so in some last-ditch Hail Mary attempt at trying to live a semi-normal life once ANN goes under and the SJW transtrender fad eventually dies out, and said attempt would likely end in failure.

The latter would gradually de-transition if he is kept away from the Rat King sphere of influence long enough and go back to being a run-of-the-mill redneck weeaboo.


----------



## PL 001 (May 8, 2019)

It wouldn't surprise me if Hope decided to. After her and generic hipster soyfag boyfriend split, she's gonna need those attention points again.


----------



## nanny911 (May 8, 2019)

Probably Jazz Jennings.


----------



## PT 522 (May 8, 2019)

nanny911 said:


> Probably Jazz Jennings.


Poor kid never had a chance.
Has so much sadness in the eyes these days. I think even if they privately admitted regret to his family they'd still force them to parade around in front of cameras as a "girl" for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 8, 2019)

nanny911 said:


> Probably Jazz Jennings.



Eh, Jazz Jennings is not much of a proper lolcow and is more of an innocent victim of the troon movement.


----------



## Terminus Est (May 8, 2019)

Nah..I'd rather have them suicide and remove themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 8, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Eh, Jazz Jennings is not much of a proper lolcow and is more of an innocent victim of the troon movement.


It's going to be David Reimer all over again.


----------



## Watcher (May 8, 2019)

I suspect Chris will eventually de-transition once transgenderism becomes less popular or he finds another “sweetheart” who asks him to.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 8, 2019)

Screw them all, we should force them all to get taint wounds (SRS), so they can be miserable for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 8, 2019)

Watcher said:


> I suspect Chris will eventually de-transition once transgenderism becomes less popular or he finds another “sweetheart” who asks him to.



Oddly enough, I think of all the major lolcows, Chris would be the one least likely to de-transition.

He was already kind of experimenting with transgender stuff during the whole Tomgirl phase he went through and the Tomgirl stuff was both well before the troon fad and was something Chris started doing entirely of his own volition with little to no manipulation from the trolls. 

Even in the "Classic" days, Chris showed signs of possible gender dysphoria, although his autism and low intellect do mask some of the obvious and traditional symptoms of gender dysphoria somewhat. 

He was a raging misandrist back in the Classic era and had a lot of stereotypical girly interests (he was into MLP years before bronies were ever a thing) and a lot of his homophobia and insistence on being a male at the time was likely due to Bob's influence. 

Bob was dying when Chris became a Tomgirl and after he died, Chris became more committed to cross-dressing until he finally jumped the chasm and trooned out.

Also, Chris is probably the only transgender cow whose life improved (albeit marginally so) after going full troon and for a while, seemed a little happier as a tranny and even made some friends and acquaintances with the local LGBT community in Charlottesville. 

His life was still a complete wreck, but it was slightly better than before he trooned out, at least until the Idea Guys entered the picture and massively fucked with his head.


----------



## Watcher (May 8, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Oddly enough, I think of all the major lolcows, Chris would be the one least likely to de-transition.
> 
> He was already kind of experimenting with transgender stuff during the whole Tomgirl phase he went through and the Tomgirl stuff was both well before the troon fad and was something Chris started doing entirely of his own volition with little to no manipulation from the trolls.
> 
> ...


The reason why is because his reasoning behind doing it was really weak. Iirc it had to do with his still persistent desire to have a sweetheart but he thought it would be easier to do it if he was a woman. 

I also think psychologically it’s a manifestation of latent homosexuality. But I don’t think he’s honest enough with himself to come to terms with it.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (May 8, 2019)

I think that once troonery stops earning you liberal GBP and becomes a liability, Dave Muscatto will take his scarf off and try to pretend 2015-202_?_ didn't happen.


----------



## Basil II (May 8, 2019)

Unironically CWC just because of how weird and unpredictable he is. Maybe during the upcoming "Homeless Saga" once Snorlax joins her beloved husband in the great sawmill in the sky.


----------



## Otterly (May 8, 2019)

The ones who are just scammers - Steph ‘Burnley five iron’ Hayden for example. 

And the ones who are victims - although they’re not really cows and I feel sorry for them. Jazz Jennings, for example and anyone transed by parents. 

The lawsuit phase will be interesting, when these kids hit their thirties and realise they can’t have any semblance of a normal life, and when they get a bit older and start to suffer serious health issues.


----------



## MG 620 (May 8, 2019)

Fire.  His mom's money won't last forever.


----------



## Adolf Chrysler (May 8, 2019)

Phantom Cheese said:


> Nah..I'd rather have them suicide and remove themselves from the gene pool.


Well they’re most likely sterile now...so there’s that at least


----------



## AnOminous (May 8, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'd say ADF, but he was never trans to begin with and never made any steps to actually transition (at least until he got the crotch wound last year) and I will be honest, he'll probably "detransition" and then commit suicide a little while afterwards, assuming he doesn't die from sepsis or his own stupidity before then



He's too dumb to commit suicide.



Triggered Fivehead said:


> Fire. His mom's money won't last forever.



Dickard probably will detroon if it ever stops being something he can use to scam money out of people.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 8, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Inb4 "all of them" but which troons on here could you see with transition regret 2-20 years down the line?
> 
> I'd honestly put my money on Blaire White. Her past with sexual assault is a red flag so big that China is jealous.



IIRC White is already de-tranistioning (albeit temporarily) to make a baby. Contra Points may very well, although if they go through with the surgery then they'll just kill themselves. I continually question Jerry/Lily Peet's sincerity with regards to their transgenderism, they might drop the charade sometime too (one former friend said they were against it previously, and the girl Jerry e-dated for a time identified herself as a lesbian, meaning it isn't unreasonable to assume he was trending for her).


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 8, 2019)

Basil II said:


> Unironically CWC just because of how weird and unpredictable he is. Maybe during the upcoming "Homeless Saga" once Snorlax joins her beloved husband in the great sawmill in the sky.


You’re right about his unpredictability but on the other hand Chris is full out delusional and also sincerely believes things like he’s a goddess so being a pretty lady might just take a backseat to also being a transformer or whatever the next big entertainment franchise he gets an autistic obsession over.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (May 8, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> But does it count towards our KD if the cow leads himself to slaughter?



Those whom the Gods would destroy they first make mad.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> Screw them all, we should force them all to get taint wounds (SRS), so they can be miserable for the rest of their lives.



Remember to spay and neuter your troons.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (May 8, 2019)

Phantom Cheese said:


> Nah..I'd rather have them suicide and remove themselves from the gene pool.


Cutting off your testicles/ovaries is enough for that.


----------



## Terminus Est (May 8, 2019)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Cutting off your testicles/ovaries is enough for that.


You have a very good point


----------



## Green Room (May 8, 2019)

Natalie "Snip Snoop" Stewart: because she's gone off and on T and wavers between liking boys or not, did the whole thing for youtube attention anyway, and looked somewhat normal as her natal gender. Bonus: studying arabic and will potentially find her way to true womanhood through the word of allah pbuh inshallah

Laineybot after the underage pussy dries up once greg goes to jail/psych ward. Will switch back to her natal gender and go for a 'poor me i was so brainwashed and totally not also a predator' angle.


----------



## Terrorist (May 8, 2019)

I think there's a chance Chris could, in a couple years, for whatever bizarre reasons Chris does anything. I know he's pretty set on trannydom now, but you what else he was pretty set on before? STAYING STRAIGHT. His mind is an enigma and he's bound to surprise us (like he did when he transitioned).


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 8, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Contra Points may very well, although if they go through with the surgery then they'll just kill themselves



Why would he detransition? Pretending to be trans is the blanket excuse he needed all these years for all of his self destructive self sabotaging behaviours, his alcoholism, his drug abuse, his sex addiction, his vanity/narcissism, he can now justify it all saying he's doing it because he's trans. And then there is the financial rewards: he went from being boring rambling male Youtuber with a couple of thousand followers to being a posterboi hailed as the trans version of Stephen Colbert. He said in one of the Livestreams: "I went from being a poor man to being a rich woman.". Why would he give this up? Besides, when Nyk decided to transition he gave himself only 10 more years to live. He's already decided to make his transition into a suicide mission. 

I put my money on Laineybot, seems like a safe bet. 

If I was more of a gambler I'd bet on Chase Ross and especially Ash Hardell, not because it's likely to happen but because I want to see them being shunned by the very SJW trans cult they've helped create. I want to see them eaten alive by their own creation. 

Then there is a whole list of people I would like to see detransition strictly for anthropological reasons just to see how they would handle it, how the trans cult would react and how society at large would react. Caitlyn Jenner, Jennifer Pritzker, Martine Rothblatt deciding to detransition would certainly drop a nuclear bomb in the midst of the SJW trans cult. Jazz Jennings of course. I think also lesser known holy cows and key ideologues of the SJW trans cult - like Buck Angel or Julia Serano or Sandy Stone going senile in their old age and detransitioning - would have the potential to cause a massive dent in the fabric of trans-unreality, or should I say the wool pulled over society's eyes by the SJW trans cult.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 8, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Poor kid never had a chance.
> He has so much sadness in his eyes these days. I think even if he privately admitted regret to his family they'd still force him to parade around in front of cameras as a "girl" for the rest of their lives.


Yeah, "for the trans kids everywhere that look up to you (not to mention you're our progressive cred)".
Such bullshit.


----------



## PT 522 (May 8, 2019)

Watcher said:


> The reason why is because his reasoning behind doing it was really weak. Iirc it had to do with his still persistent desire to have a sweetheart but he thought it would be easier to do it if he was a woman.
> 
> I also think psychologically it’s a manifestation of latent homosexuality. But I don’t think he’s honest enough with himself to come to terms with it.


Yeah agreed. CWC mentioned a couple times that "now lesbians AND straight women think I'm attractive" so I think him saying "I am a lesbian transwoman female soul trapped in a male body" is just parroting talking points he's heard before like lines from a TV show. He's referred to himself as a hermaphrodite before so I think his grasp on all this is tenuous at best and he's just struggling with coming out as gay.

That said I don't think Chris will  detransition because I'm not sure he knows what that entails. He'd probably just suddenly go back to being "a man" but he might not even stop calling himself Christine.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (May 8, 2019)

I think about half the Rat King troons might detransition (if they don't just kill themselves altogether) once they've lost a lot of the unspoken privileges the trans identity affords them. The ones like Jake Alley or Rhys McKennon who hopped on because being trans allows them to behave like creepy shitheads without any fear of consequences immediately come to mind. But if I were to guess someone who will be detransitioning sooner rather than later, I'd guess Proto. He's already losing most of his trans perks in the speed running community and is now trying out other shit like being a "plural being" to get attention. 

About the only troon I really believe is in it for the long haul is Brianna Wu.


----------



## PT 522 (May 8, 2019)

Francis York Morgan said:


> allows them to behave like creepy shitheads without any fear of consequences


The best example of this I can think of is Katie Charm.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 8, 2019)

If Cosmo ever gets his sanity back and doesn't commit seppuku. He could destroy the parasite known as Narcissa, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Looney Troons (May 8, 2019)

CWC. As he delves note deeply into his own delusions, I believe he will transcend from”female” human Pokémon demigod into full blown otherkin (some CPU race or some shit). It’ll be hilarious when his orbiters follow suit.


----------



## glittercum (May 8, 2019)

Definitely Sophie Labelle.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (May 8, 2019)

I think our lovey Christine will detransistion, because a big reason why he trooned out in the first place was that one of his Heartsweets told him to get in touch with his feminine side. Bob dying was the catalyst. 

I can totally see him claiming to be a straight man again, but still wearing women clothes.


----------



## Sonya-chan (May 8, 2019)

Milo stewart


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 8, 2019)

Eh, I think the least likely troon cow to detransition would be Brianna Wu, followed by Chris,

Brianna is too deep in to stop now and Chris is too content with dressing like a five-year old girl and LARP'ing as a CPU goddess to even consider the idea of going back to identifying as a male.

I do agree that Chris would probably step up from troon to full-blown otherkin with the path he's currently on, but the only way he would ever go back to identifying as a guy is if another troll starts majorly fucking with his head again like the Idea Guys did.

Tellingly, a lot of Chris's misandry sort of cooled down after he trooned out and he started talking to fellow males in the LGBT and geek circles he was in.

That makes me think a lot of his hatred of the "male jerks" he expressed back in the "Classic" days was mainly driven by self-hatred and possibly even legit gender dysphoria that has been muddled by his autism and stupidity.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 8, 2019)

Jean_Porte said:


> Milo stewart



No fucking way, he's more likely to convert to Islam from learning Arabic than to ever detransition. In fact, if that ever happens he will end up doing the Hajj trip to Mecca, where he will be discovered and subjected to sharia law for trying to desecrate the prophet's grave as a non-binary infiltrator of the holy land.


----------



## queue-anon (May 8, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> If I'm being honest I think every tranny will eventually detrans or anhero, even if they seem happy now, and whether they admit their feelings to others or not. Sometimes natural causes get to them first but there is zero science backing the fact that transitioning causes any long-term change in quality of life other than increased morbidity, depression, and suicidal thoughts or attempts. It's a death cult through and through,



Also throw in risky behavior that just happens to lead to an HIV or syphilis diagnosis that the troon ignores to death, drug overdoses, and death from alcohol abuse. There are a lot of slow-burn ways to off yourself.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 9, 2019)

ADF, purely because he’ll forget he was supposed to be trans.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 10, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> ADF, purely because he’ll forget he was supposed to be trans.



Eh, he pretty much kind of has aside from internet sperging. He doesn't even cross-dress or wear makeup like he used to.

The only reason he got the surgery was because he honestly thought he would successfully spite Kiwi Farms and also get some asspats from his SJW buddies. Predictably neither of those things happened and now he's got a rotting and severely infected crotch wound. 

And a lot of Kiwis even doubt he actually got the surgery. Personally, I'm inclined to believe he got the surgery simply because of those disgusting pics he posted shortly after. I doubt he would have the proper know-how to make a convincing shoop. Hell, if Phil did lie about getting the surgery, he'd probably post a picture of a real vagina as proof. He really is that dumb.

ADF may be a lot of things, but smart and clever are not among them.

Yeah, I think ADF will try to "officially" detransition, which in his case would simply be if he stopped referring to himself as trans and continue to keep doing what he is doing.

I honestly think that of all the major cows, he's probably going to be the next one to die within the next few years, either due to a severely septic surgical wound or due to suicide.

I'm with @AnOminous on the idea that Phil is too dumb to successfully commit suicide intentionally. 

But he is also dumb enough that he would try to make a fake suicidal gesture for attention and asspats and end up accidentally killing himself in the process.

Seriously, Phil is so dumb he could probably kill himself with Bisquick. 

Even Chris isn't at that level of stupidity....yet.


----------



## queerape (May 10, 2019)

Watcher said:


> I suspect Chris will eventually de-transition once transgenderism becomes less popular or he finds another “sweetheart” who asks him to.


Or when he finds it doesn’t buy him very many more NEETbux from the government


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 10, 2019)

Like I said before, I think the only way Chris will detransition would be for one of three reasons.

1. Another Idea Guy starts messing with his head and convinces him to do so

2. Barb dies and he is so overcome with grief it overwhelms him and he ends up detransitioning after a point, much as how after Bob died, he kept getting more into the Tomgirl stuff before finally going full troon. 

Maybe when Barb dies, the trauma of her death may lead to an identity crisis, especially if the SJW troon stuff starts falling out of favor with the public around the same time.

3. Related to the second issue, Barb's death sends him off the deep end and his Dimensional Merge fantasies become even more intense and delusional to the point he becomes homeless and ends up in some form of involuntary psychiatric care (possibly over a public meltdown) and ends up inadvertently detransitioning after a period of mental health care and medications.

Again, the third scenario would depend on the SJW and transtrender fads dying out at the proper time.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 15, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Like I said before, I think the only way Chris will detransition would be for one of three reasons.
> 
> 1. Another Idea Guy starts messing with his head and convinces him to do so
> 
> ...


Agree, medication can help a lot with perception issues even in the non-retarded.


----------



## Baklava (May 15, 2019)

If the stats are right, we can expect 70-80% of cows to detransition. I don't think Brianna Wu will, if only because she has never (from what I know of her) insisted on identifying as a trans woman but as a woman. The ones that need to let everyone know they're trans instead of the gender they wish to be are the ones without staying power IMO. A lot of the younger ones will probably stop sooner than the ones who troon out in their 30s and 40s, if only because the transition back would be more graceful than it would be if they were older. Milo Stewart and Riley Dennis will probably stop playing the game before Katelyn Burns or Jake Alley do. 

What do you think the coverup for detransitioning will be for the troons who don't stick to it or kill themselves? My guess is a nonbinary/genderqueer phase before quiet, disappointed acceptance sets in. I'm sure many will say "my trans identity is just as legitimate as my current identity" or something else to make it sound woke to detransition. The word "cisgender" will likely be avoided until it is destigmatized by troons in remission.


----------



## Muh Vagina (May 26, 2019)

Charlotte Clymer, once he's inevitably outed as a sex pest


----------



## janekop (May 29, 2019)

Muh Vagina said:


> Charlotte Clymer, once he's inevitably outed as a sex pest


Oh no, Clymer won't detransition. Why would he? He's escaped the scrutiny and allegations of harassment that followed him as a male feminist and receives infinite asspats from the DC woke crowd about how brave of a trans woman he is. If he detransitioned, he'd just be a boring straight man working for HRC. The social benefit he receives from transitioning outweighs any associated costs.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 29, 2019)

I think the only troon lolcows who would not detransition would be Brianna Wu and Chris.

Both are in too deep and are in it for the long haul. Notably, Brianna has never referred to herself as being a trans woman but simply a woman and while she may be an ugly ghoul, she can sort of pass as something that at least resembles a biological female.

IIRC, she has actually sort of denied being trans at first, and then just stopped commenting on it altogether as the transgender community moved further up the hierarchy of the progressive stack.

Chris also probably has some form of gender dysphoria that is severely muddled by his autism and other disorders, especially when you factor in stuff like the Tomgirl stuff and his unusual behaviors during the "Classic Chris" days and even the stuff in the pre-trolling era, such as his misandry and stereotypical "girly" behaviors.

I understand a lot of people still think he's an autogynephile who trooned out solely to sleep with lesbians, and when he first trooned out, I could understand that position and I sort of believed it at first.

But he's in it for the long haul and considering things like the "Unclit" and the fact that Marvin and a few others have confirmed Chris actually has had a low sex drive for a long while and he's been on hormones so long that he is literally impotent and has no real sex drive at all anymore, and I think we can safely rule out the fetish angle.

Also, the Tomgirl stuff was sort of a precursor to trooning out, and he did that entirely of his own volition at at time when the SJW gender fad hadn't fully taken root and with no outside troll interference aside from Jackie using a very common phrase and Chris misinterpreting it.

Plus, Chris did seem to get slightly better after he trooned out and found acquaintances in the local LGBT scene, with the Blarms meltdown in 2014 being the only really major incident IRL until the Idea Guys showed up and seriously messed with him.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 29, 2019)

nanny911 said:


> Probably Jazz Jennings.


More likely to pull a David Reimer imo.

Anywho ALL the Transtrenders once society gets bored with the Trans/the inevitable backlash happens.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (May 30, 2019)

Bruce Jenner should


----------



## ATaxingWoman (May 30, 2019)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> Bruce Jenner should


But even if he were to regret it, would he? He's a celebrity, and considering all the brouhaha that went down in the media, it would probably take a lot of willpower for him to publicly admit it


----------



## Nadeko (Jun 10, 2019)

is it optimistic to hope tooter does? he looks kind of freaky already, scared to see him in women's clothing


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 10, 2019)

ATaxingWoman said:


> But even if he were to regret it, would he? He's a celebrity, and considering all the brouhaha that went down in the media, it would probably take a lot of willpower for him to publicly admit it


Jenner's already had counseling to come to terms with his surgery after having a breakdown according to a poster on here. Doubt they'll detransition.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 11, 2019)

Is a detransition even possible?


----------



## NimertiS (Jun 11, 2019)

Only Laineybot. She didn't do anything irreversible to her body, she just wear a binder. With a boob job she'll be okay.


----------



## Pickerd (Jun 12, 2019)

Honestly I think maybe Contra will - and get this, it'll be for $$. I think that in the end getting money for doing nothing and getting attention is the most important thing to Contra, and in a couple years when the youtube $$ dies down (and you know it will, it always does) or he does/says something that results in his quick and painful fall from grace he'll team up with his "formerly alt right" bromanceur of Sowth Efrican extraction and launch a 2nd phase career that'll be all about being red-pilled. Think about it, now that Milo Yanpoopi isn't popular anymore there's an opening for a "dangerous faggot" and he'll cash in on all the terf and alt-right viewers since the latter is more lucrative than SJW audiences anyway. 

I mean, IDK, I don't think this is thaaaaat likely but I could certainly see it happening.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 12, 2019)

Didn't Eden the piss soaked fairy go from trans to just gross cross dressing twink?


----------



## Fareal (Jun 12, 2019)

Nady/Quinby/whatever the hell she calls herself now. Hopefully before she fucks herself up physically any more on cheap hormones


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Jun 12, 2019)

Pickerd said:


> Honestly I think maybe Contra will



I don't think you realize how aggressively anti-detransition Nyk is. Support for detransitioners or detransitioning yourself is considered high treason in the SJW cult that Nyk is catering to. There was a journalist back in 2017 by the name of Katie Herzog who requested an interview with Nyk after he did that interview with Jesse Singal that the online trans community gave him a lot of shit over. Nyk turned Katie down because she was honest and upfront about having written an article on the topic of detransitioning. He also did a Livestream laughing and ridiculing Katie for reaching out to him with an interview request. ContraPoints has no problem making out with Lauren Southern's BFF Theryn on a public Livestream, but woe if you've written anything about detransitioning, then you are the literal transphobe TERF antichrist in his eyes and you get stonewalled.


----------



## MW 002 (Jun 12, 2019)

Colt/Laura Seidman.

His Borderline personality made him predisposed to constantly seeking validation and having an unhealthy obsession with identity. I get the feeling once society gets bored of Trans people, he’ll start becoming obsessed with being a woman again because the reassurance from allies ended.


----------



## Karellen (Jun 12, 2019)

Venus said:


> Colt/Laura Seidman.
> 
> His Borderline personality made him predisposed to constantly seeking validation and having an unhealthy obsession with identity. I get the feeling once society gets bored of Trans people, he’ll start becoming obsessed with being a woman again because the reassurance from allies ended.



I would agree. I can see her detransition mainly in order to take advantage of female only free services.


----------



## remiem (Jun 12, 2019)

Nykysnottrans said:


> No fucking way, he's more likely to convert to Islam from learning Arabic than to ever detransition. In fact, if that ever happens he will end up doing the Hajj trip to Mecca, where he will be discovered and subjected to sharia law for trying to desecrate the prophet's grave as a non-binary infiltrator of the holy land.



I second her being eventual de-trans, _if_ she lives that long. I think she's absolutely going to butcher herself by cutting off her basically non-existent breasts first. If she survives the trauma and actual dysphoria she causes herself from that, she- like Ash Hardell- will eventually no longer be young, relevant, or cared about. She'll disappear from the web and years later we'll see some vague mention were she's married to someone who helped her stop being a troon-trend goblin, spawned some unfortunate crotch goblins with her and lives a nice little suburban life. Milo just doesn't have thick enough skin to continue on the path she's currently on. 

Maybe we can couple this with your Islam conversion and we'll be seeing her doing Hijab styling tutorials in the future with a nice Muslim husband to keep her in line.


----------



## Pickerd (Jun 13, 2019)

Nykysnottrans said:


> I don't think you realize how aggressively anti-detransition Nyk is. Support for detransitioners or detransitioning yourself is considered high treason in the SJW cult that Nyk is catering to. There was a journalist back in 2017 by the name of Katie Herzog who requested an interview with Nyk after he did that interview with Jesse Singal that the online trans community gave him a lot of shit over. Nyk turned Katie down because she was honest and upfront about having written an article on the topic of detransitioning. He also did a Livestream laughing and ridiculing Katie for reaching out to him with an interview request. ContraPoints has no problem making out with Lauren Southern's BFF Theryn on a public Livestream, but woe if you've written anything about detransitioning, then you are the literal transphobe TERF antichrist in his eyes and you get stonewalled.




It's just that I could see him being voted off the SJW island, probably by saying something "problematic" or a sexual assault/rape accusations from his past...annnd once that cash cow is gone, I don't think he'd fade into the background, I think he'd try to reinvent.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

Michelle Obama


----------



## Strine (Jul 8, 2019)

The people histrionic enough to troon out will be just as self-righteous when it's no longer cool to pretend to be female for sexual gratification and they want to "go back" to being men. You don't become this way unless you're a failure and a basket case with no grasp on the real world. Whether or not public opinion will take their side is unclear. I think the next generation after millenials are going to be much more conservative (in the traditional sense; Puritanical sex- and thought-policing from SJWs is as conservative as it gets).


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 8, 2019)

Strine said:


> The people histrionic enough to troon out will be just as self-righteous when it's no longer cool to pretend to be female for sexual gratification and they want to "go back" to being men. You don't become this way unless you're a failure and a basket case with no grasp on the real world. Whether or not public opinion will take their side is unclear. I think the next generation after millenials are going to be much more conservative (in the traditional sense; Puritanical sex- and thought-policing from SJWs is as conservative as it gets).


Pretty much, I'm fully expecting the nutbars to go full born again christian and leave the gays holding the flaming bag of shit when this blows up in a decade or two.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 8, 2019)

Desmond the autistic in 6 years.


----------



## Rikka Takarada 2 (Jul 8, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I'm fully expecting the nutbars to go full born again christian and leave the gays holding the flaming bag of shit when this blows up in a decade or two.


This is why we're seeing more conservative gays, especially gay men, and lesbian TERFs: they know they'll be the ones left in shit. And I think increasingly they can see that trying to lump T into LGB hurts their legitimate causes by having them associated with men in dresses who decide they're women, and people like Chris who "transitioned" to try to fulfill his Love Quest with lesbians since straight women weren't interested.

Hell, even actual trans people are embarrassed by some of these idiots. I mean, wouldn't you be if you'd underwent a shit-ton of procedures and hormone therapy (usually at your own expense) to present as the opposite gender only to find out you're apparently no different from man in a dress who decides that asking him to actually do anything to transition is "transphobic"?

Bottom line: nobody asked to be lumped in with these kinds of assholes, and the more the mainstream LGBT scene insists on welcoming them anyway, the worse it's going to get for the normal people.


----------

